# New artilce on How to Reduce Jet Lag!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just in time for all the holiday travel!:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Instead of travelling West, say California or Hawaii, or East, to London, we decided to spend a holiday in Barbados. 

Jet lag solved!!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Same for me, fly south for holiday, no jetlag...Even going E/W or W/E is not a problem here, big country, one time zone.


----------

